# Nikon D3100 Lenses



## FiveAlarmPhotography (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello

I currently use a Nikon D3100 with AF-S Nikkor 18-55mm lens. I would like to upgrade to a zoom lens.

Would these lenses work with this camera?
Amazon.com: Nikon 55-200mm f/4-5.6G ED IF AF-S DX VR [Vibration Reduction] Nikkor Zoom Lens: Camera & Photo
Amazon.com: Nikon 70-300mm f/4-5.6G AF Nikkor SLR Camera Lens: Camera & Photo


----------



## de_tec_tive (Jan 10, 2011)

i'm pretty sure they would... what kind of stuff do you shoot?


----------



## FiveAlarmPhotography (Jan 11, 2011)

de_tec_tive said:


> i'm pretty sure they would... what kind of stuff do you shoot?


 I am freelance news photographer. I need more zoom for my camera for hazmats, water rescues, etc. I just don't have that much money to spend for the other lenses.


----------



## mwood8103 (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes that lens will work just fine,I have the same one on my 3100. Do you work on a FD or are just with the press?


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 11, 2011)

As long as it says AF-S you're ok. Also, do yourself a favor and make sure to get the VR versions.


----------



## 10 Gauge (Jan 11, 2011)

Both AF and AF-S lenses will work on your camera, HOWEVER, AF lenses will not autofocus since you're camera body does not have the internal focusing motor such as the D90 and up.  If you don't mind manual focus the AF lenses can be a great value (such as the 50mm f1.8).


----------



## FiveAlarmPhotography (Jan 11, 2011)

mwood8103 said:


> Yes that lens will work just fine,I have the same one on my 3100. Do you work on a FD or are just with the press?


I do both. I do alot of photography for different fire companies for their publications, websites, appratus shots, events, etc. I also do some photography work for the Fire Public Information Officer for the County TV Show. I also do photography work for the different newspapers in the area and sometimes the news stations.


----------



## FiveAlarmPhotography (Jan 11, 2011)

mwood8103 said:


> Yes that lens will work just fine,I have the same one on my 3100. Do you work on a FD or are just with the press?


 Thanks! Do you have the 55-200 mm or the 70-300mm?


----------



## FiveAlarmPhotography (Jan 11, 2011)

10 Gauge said:


> Both AF and AF-S lenses will work on your camera, HOWEVER, AF lenses will not autofocus since you're camera body does not have the internal focusing motor such as the D90 and up. If you don't mind manual focus the AF lenses can be a great value (such as the 50mm f1.8).


 Thanks!



Light Artisan said:


> As long as it says AF-S you're ok. Also, do yourself a favor and make sure to get the VR versions.


 Thanks!


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Jan 11, 2011)

The 55-200mm will work with the D3100. The 70-300mm G will not. It only works with Nikon bodies that have a internal autofocus (screw type) motor built in. Make sure any lens you buy for the D3100 is AF-S if you want it to autofocus.


----------



## FiveAlarmPhotography (Mar 16, 2011)

I decided to buy Nikon 55-200mm f/4-5.6G ED IF AF-S DX VR [Vibration Reduction] Nikkor Zoom Lens. It was a good price and I decided to get 1 day shipping so I should have it tomorrow.


----------



## dudeonguitar (Mar 18, 2011)

That is a good choice for the money. I've enjoyed mine as well


----------



## FiveAlarmPhotography (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice Pic! I got mine yesterday and have been doing some shots around the house/yard but haven't taken it out yet to do some serious shooting. I really like the lens.


----------

